# Iraq..804 Dead over 2,000 wounded..



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 23, 2013)

Just in one month...Where's Obama?..oh that's right..suck holing Vlad Putin, his new best friend.

---------------------------

CNN) -- A total of 804 Iraqis were killed and another 2,030 wounded in violence and acts of terrorism in August, the U.N. said Sunday.

August's toll was lower than July's. But, said the United Nations Assistance Mission for Iraq, "the impact of violence on civilians remains disturbingly high."
Increased violence by extremists in Iraq

The capital Baghdad was the worst affected.

July was the deadliest month in Iraq since the peak of sectarian violence in 2006 and 2007. According to figures released by the U.N. Assistance Mission for Iraq, 1,057 Iraqis were killed and another 2,326 were wounded in acts of terrorism and violence in July.

Iraq's grim August toll: 804 dead, more than 2,000 wounded - CNN.com


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 23, 2013)

Those people need to figure it out themselves.

If they wish to kill themselves. Well, none of my concern.


----------



## velvtacheeze (Sep 23, 2013)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Just in one month...Where's Obama?..oh that's right..suck holing Vlad Putin, his new bestes friend.
> 
> ---------------------------
> 
> ...



They'd be alive if Bush had mistakenly invaded Iraq.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 23, 2013)

velvtacheeze said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Just in one month...Where's Obama?..oh that's right..suck holing Vlad Putin, his new bestes friend.
> ...



Yah right, ..Democrats didn't vote for sending soldiers to Iraq (as you recall it)...pathetic...


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 23, 2013)

Sadly what happens is once jihadists are done fighting with infidels (us) then they turn on each other.

Sunni vs Shia.  All the time. Never ending. They seriously need to try decaff, get laid and get cable. I don't think "chill" is in their vocabulary though.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 23, 2013)

It's too bad Democrat leadership refuses to allow America energy independence.

  As long as Democrats have political power we'll be involved in the middle-east and all the blood spilled is on their hands.


----------



## velvtacheeze (Sep 23, 2013)

Lumpy 1 said:


> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



They realized their mistake, and changed their mind about their support, so they're off my hook.  The GOP still defends the failed and flopped Iraq War, which wasted billions, killed hundreds of thousands, and handed Iraq over to Iranian cronies.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 23, 2013)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Just in one month...Where's Obama?..oh that's right..suck holing Vlad Putin, his new best friend.
> 
> ---------------------------
> 
> ...



What's your complaint, exactly?


----------



## Plasmaball (Sep 23, 2013)

who cares unless they are christian


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 23, 2013)

velvtacheeze said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > velvtacheeze said:
> ...



Democrat saw political advantage and used our soldiers like toilet paper..If you're happy with that, who can stop you? The rest of your post is childish drivel but you do have plenty of dim-witted company.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 23, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Just in one month...Where's Obama?..oh that's right..suck holing Vlad Putin, his new best friend.
> ...



I just thought it was news worth discussing...


----------



## velvtacheeze (Sep 23, 2013)

Lumpy 1 said:


> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



 The soldiers would have been better off if Democrats were in charge the whole time, especially the 4000 or so US troops who died in vain. 

 Democrats saw the GOP mismanage a war and occupation, and Democrats finally corrected the mistake of the Iraq War under Obama. We got out of there, and should only go back to make every American conservatives apologize to every Iraqi for the war in person. 

You're really making a fool of yourself when trying to paint the Iraq War as anything less than an unmitigated disaster.  Most Americans agree with liberals now. The war was a mistake and we'd be better off had it not happened.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 23, 2013)

velvtacheeze said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > velvtacheeze said:
> ...



I don't feel they died in vain and you show a complete lack of respect for them and I doubt you even know why. You are twisted and pathetic and will remain so..enjoy


----------



## The Rabbi (Sep 23, 2013)

velvtacheeze said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > velvtacheeze said:
> ...



Please tell us which of the many symbolic votes against the war resulted in actually cutting off funds, which would have stopped the war.  I wont hold my breath.

You are a mouth-breathing mental midget.

Note that the vast majority of US casualties in Afghanistan have come under Obama, especially now that we are about to run away--oops, make a strategic withdrawal.  Where is all the liberal angst over that?  Where are the papers running body counts daily?


----------



## The Rabbi (Sep 23, 2013)

Lumpy 1 said:


> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


If we won the war how did they die in vain?  It is nonsensical.  Then again, it is Cheesehead.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 23, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > velvtacheeze said:
> ...



The "Liberal Brainwash" is strong in that one...no re-education camp for him...


----------



## healthmyths (Sep 24, 2013)

velvtacheeze said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Just in one month...Where's Obama?..oh that's right..suck holing Vlad Putin, his new bestes friend.
> ...



So after 13 years of breaking agreements, defying UN inspectors and gassing 5,000 of his own people who do you think 
Obama wanted removed?


----------



## healthmyths (Sep 24, 2013)

Oh wait... OnE of these dictators DIDN"T SIGN a "Cease Fire" agreement.


----------



## healthmyths (Sep 24, 2013)

OH and wait... one of these dictators DIDN"T build 48 palaces from money targeted for children's food.


----------



## velvtacheeze (Sep 24, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > velvtacheeze said:
> ...



We didn't win the war.  We were bombed and terrorized out of there.  Bush had to agree to a humiliating withdrawal .  The party most responsible for the mistake of war lost Congress and then the White House as punishment from the voters for their mismanagement of the war.  Now Iraq is a vassal of Iran.  

Our soldiers died in vain.  It's on you get past that and admit people like you were responsible for supporting our soldiers deaths in vain.


----------



## velvtacheeze (Sep 24, 2013)

Lumpy 1 said:


> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Liberals respect our troops more than conservatives, who view troops as chattel for their endless wars. Liberals support wars in defense, not of chioice, and we support fully funding wars instead of borrowing for them, and fully funding the VA for the benefft of those who suffer from PTSD and injuries from combat.  

Policies that put Americans first and put an end to stupidly aggressive foreign policies are why Mitt lost and Obama won. You need to learn that. I'm trying to help you.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 24, 2013)

velvtacheeze said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



You recall that Obama was President and responsible for the withdrawal, let's hear your lame excuse...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 24, 2013)

velvtacheeze said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > velvtacheeze said:
> ...



On budget or off budget the bills get payed.(well, added to the national debt)..you honestly believe they don't?

btw I'm willing to agree that Bush was far to liberal with taxpayer money the last 2yrs. of his Presidency. You refuse to debate in good faith.

It's one thing so say you support these things, it's another to follow through. You trust the words but refuse to acknowledge the actual results.


----------



## Spoonman (Sep 25, 2013)

velvtacheeze said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



so you are saying obama withdrew prematurely?  because in 2008 they weren't a vassal of iran


----------



## Mr. President (Sep 30, 2013)

They are only using the US dollar to trade oil now.  So nobody cares about their pesky body count.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 1, 2013)

Mr. President said:


> They are only using the US dollar to trade oil now.  So nobody cares about their pesky body count.[/QUOTE
> 
> It does seem the Democrat media, party and members lost interest after Obama was elected, mmm, anyone wonder why?


----------

